# William Pace appointed Randolph Police Chief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*William Pace appointed Randolph Police Chief *

Posted 4 hour(s) ago 
Town Manager David Murphy's appointment of Pace, a 20-year veteran of the department, was unanimously confirmed by the town council Monday night.


----------

